
Jürgen Schmidhuber on Consciousness (AMA on Reddit, 2015) - _Microft
https://old.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/2xcyrl/i_am_j%C3%BCrgen_schmidhuber_ama/cp44iba/
======
aurbano
It’s an amazing theory and it fits a raw observation of the world beautifully.

If we are indeed problem solvers, what is the actual problem we’re solving?
Any?

~~~
mrec
It's essentially an evolutionary explanation, so the problem domain is
anything that increases reproductive fitness, yes.

